# must be a hoem owner to buy a dog



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

i just recently went to the pound to look for a dog i found one and he is a lab, terrier and setter mix. he is a handsome dog and very smart. i jsut fell in love witht he dog, when i went up to ask waht i needed to do to get him they told me that you need to bea home owner or have your lesser write a letter. i found this a little wierd. i understand but it is kinda odd. if anyone has any insight on this please tell me.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

They merely want to make sure that you don't take him back to your place, get in trouble with the landlord, and have to dump the dog back to them, or worse just put him out in the street.


----------

